
Show HN: I made a game “Math Jutsu” to help people do better mental calculation - MyticMoon
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/math-jutsu/id1329320311?mt=8
======
MyticMoon
I have been volunteering in a group to teach children from low-income family
Math and English. I found out some kids are struggling to simple math like
addition and subtraction (since they rely too much on their fingers to do the
math). so I created Math Jutsu to help them familiarize with mental
calculation. Hope this will help others as well.

------
LearnerHerzog
Very cool game. Best score is 41 so far. Gave you a quick review and 5* rating
in the Android store.

~~~
MyticMoon
Thanks, mate. Really appreciate the rating.

------
MyticMoon
the android version is available here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mathrun.myticm...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mathrun.myticmoon.com&hl=en)

